# Prompted to enter a network password after turning off password protected sharing



## dannyshocker (Aug 9, 2011)

As above really. Trying to create a network for file sharing, as have upgraded the 'server' (part of a Workgroup, not a Domain) from WinXP to Win7 and experienced problems ever since. Ironically the problems haven't mainly been with sharing files between Win7 and WinXP systems, but between 2 Win7 systems. 

I bought a new Win7 laptop and tried to connect it to the server, but it hasn't had Read/Write privileges over the files in the Win7 server. Entering a username and password to gain access to the servers folders has not been a problem, and as far as I know, opening files such as documents has not been a problem either. However, when trying to save an edited document, access is denied, and if I try to open an executable file (this is necessary for a node installation), it prompts me for a network password. 

Every combination possible of username and password from the 2 systems (including '\' or 'SYSTEMNAME\' before the username) has not worked. I tried syncing the times which was apparently a previous problem, but to no avail. I am unable to access Local Security Policy, as the server is running off Home Premium. I have tried creating a new workgroup, removing and changing passwords, enabling guest access to the network through the Windows Resource Kit Command Shell, creating identical users on both computers, but nothing appears to have worked.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

make sure the share is set to everyone with full control and there are no ntfs file level restrictions.


----------

